

I Want the 2011 Downturn to Double Dip - It Makes Real Startups Rich - camz
http://cameronkeng.com/i-want-the-2011-downturn-to-double-dip-it-makes-real-startups-rich/

======
smoody
So.... you want some people to lose their retirement money and much of their
savings so that you can profit from a startup? you want more people to lose
their jobs and perhaps their homes so you can improve your chances of becoming
a millionaire? saying your success depends on other people's misfortune seems
a little twisted to me. just my two cents.

